# 14.8c rolling out, what's new?



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

According to two users (1, 2) in the 14.8b thread, they're seeing 14.8c on their boxes. I figured it would be best to start a new thread.

Was streaming added back? Do you guys notice anything else?


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

One of mine showed up with 14.8c this morning. I'm pleased to report that the HDUI screens are now complete, the rebooting and lockups have stopped, and it now streams to everything including my old betamax VCR. 

Actually no, I don't notice any difference. No new streaming options yet (although only one of the Premieres in my house has upgraded so far).

Tivo -- post some freakin' release notes, eh?


----------



## jdgarrido (Jan 17, 2005)

I also got it today, so far no difference.


----------



## Iluvatar (Jul 22, 2006)

I can't imagine that they would release streaming with out a notice or press release 6 months in advance especially on a small revision update. I think we can all agree that the streaming earlier was probably a mistaken release of an upcoming feature.


----------



## yoheidiho (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm still waitng for 14.8b.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

yoheidiho said:


> I'm still waitng for 14.8b.


What version do you have now?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Iluvatar said:


> I can't imagine that they would release streaming with out a notice or press release 6 months in advance especially on a small revision update. .


I can't imagine they would release any new feature without bumping the rev to 14.9. I am guessing the letter revs are just small bugfixes (and sometimes rollbacks).

I am beginning to wonder if they will release any new meaningful feature/change ever at this point


----------



## deaofly (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey everyone, can anybody confirm that the HD menu lock UPS have stopped? I hate using the sd menu because, well because the HD menu just looks a lot better. Thanks for and help.


----------



## plazman30 (Jan 23, 2005)

deaofly said:


> Hey everyone, can anybody confirm that the HD menu lock UPS have stopped? I hate using the sd menu because, well because the HD menu just looks a lot better. Thanks for and help.


My HD menu doesn't lock up. Where are you seeing lockups?

And if you saw the new Insignia TVs with the HDUI, you can see some of the SDUI screens have been converted to HDUI. I'm going to guess those are being backported as we speak.


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

Some have said that the issue with the HD menus could be a networking issue. If you don't have the Tivo connected with 802.11 and not a wired connection, you may want to try wired to see if that resolves the problems. You may also want to check ping times and speed of your internet connection. Network latency can be an issue here.


----------



## c_tripps_2k (Sep 12, 2005)

smbaker said:


> One of mine showed up with 14.8c this morning. I'm pleased to report that the HDUI screens are now complete, the rebooting and lockups have stopped, and it now streams to everything including my old betamax VCR.
> 
> Actually no, I don't notice any difference. No new streaming options yet (although only one of the Premieres in my house has upgraded so far).
> 
> Tivo -- post some freakin' release notes, eh?


For a minute there you gave me hope for my Betamax


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Im sure it was something to fix or add to a revenue source for them. Thats all they ever add/fix/work on these days.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

KungFuCow said:


> Im sure it was something to fix or add to a revenue source for them. Thats all they ever add/fix/work on these days.


Any CEO of a publicly traded company who would allow his company to spend money that he/she didn't believe would ultimately benefit the companies bottom line should be fired and put in Jail for theft of Stock Holders assets. It is bad enough that so many CEOs are actually wrong when it comes to picking when/what spending or not spending money on will benefit the company, if they are actually doing it on purpose our whole system is going to fail. So I hope what you stated is true.

Now if you want to say that spending money on fixing or providing something you want will ultimately benefit TiVo's bottom line go for it. If TiVo's executives believe you are correct they will spend the money to fix or provide what you want, if they think you are wrong hopefully they will not.

Thanks,


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

crxssi said:


> I am guessing the letter revs are just small bugfixes


That's crazy talk. Tivo wouldn't be caught dead fixing a bug!!


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

atmuscarella said:


> Any CEO of a publicly traded company who would allow his company to spend money that he/she didn't believe would ultimately benefit the companies bottom line should be fired and put in Jail for theft of Stock Holders assets.


Increasing profit and providing a quality product are unfortunately not always compatible goals, especially at Tivo.

I don't doubt that whatever change they make is intended to improve the bottom line (it is a for-profit company, as a shareholder I'd be upset if they made decisions intended to reduce profit), but whether or not it provides us Premiere owners and tangible benefit remains to be seen. Probably not.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Amazing how the Tivo fanbois come out of the woodwork anytime you say anything about their precious Tivo.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

aadam101 said:


> That's crazy talk. Tivo wouldn't be caught dead fixing a bug!!


OK, I stand corrected. Here is my revision:

"I am guessing the letter revs are just small attempted bugfixes "


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

smbaker said:


> Increasing profit and providing a quality product are unfortunately not always compatible goals, especially at Tivo.
> 
> I don't doubt that whatever change they make is intended to improve the bottom line (it is a for-profit company, as a shareholder I'd be upset if they made decisions intended to reduce profit), but whether or not it provides us Premiere owners and tangible benefit remains to be seen. Probably not.


The problem is short term vs. long term vision. If they continue to piss off existing customers by not ever fulfilling the overt promise of a "Revolutionary DVR" with the implied promise of something fast, stable, and featureful, then the future will be bleak.

Repeat business and word of mouth are EXTREMELY important in the long-term. Like many, I feel ripped off, and if this Premiere is never "fixed" up, then I won't be buying another TiVo (and I have bought almost every model offered). Already, I do not recommend it to anyone new... and a lot of people (friends, family, employees, etc) watch what I do when it comes to technology- the same way I watch what they do in areas they know better than I).


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

crxssi said:


> The problem is short term vs. long term vision. If they continue to piss off existing customers by not ever fulfilling the overt promise of a "Revolutionary DVR" with the implied promise of something fast, stable, and featureful, then the future will be bleak.
> 
> Repeat business and word of mouth are EXTREMELY important in the long-term. Like many, I feel ripped off, and if this Premiere is never "fixed" up, then I won't be buying another TiVo (and I have bought almost every model offered). Already, I do not recommend it to anyone new... and a lot of people (friends, family, employees, etc) watch what I do when it comes to technology- the same way I watch what they do in areas they know better than I).


I agree with everything you said BUT the cable card hassle factor is TiVo biggest problem for non tech type people, and TiVo can't fix that. I just fixed a TiVo that had a great amount of pixelation on all the channels, pulled the cable card and the TiVo worked great on the analog channels, problem "cable card" so i though, but i tried another drive and all worked great, turned out to be a strange Hard Drive problem, how would a normal consumer solve this kind of problem, after the cable co came out and changed cards and he still would have the same problem, than he might have to RMA the unit back to TiVo, big hassle, with a cable co DVR just one call and the DVR unit is replaced and the customer goes on with his life, hard for TiVo to compete with a non tech customer on what the best DVR to get as the cable co. wins hands down.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

crxssi said:


> Already, I do not recommend it to anyone new... and a lot of people (friends, family, employees, etc) watch what I do when it comes to technology- the same way I watch what they do in areas they know better than I).


I stopped recommending TiVo to people several years ago unless I new for sure the person was OTA only - before the Premiere was released. Primarily because of cable cards and that the HD units could not work with Satellite. Just too many chances I would end up either having to provide lots of free help or with egg on my face. The Average Joe wants an appliance that is easy, takes no effort and that a brain dead person can use. TiVo may or may not be that just depends on how stuff goes. Just look at the people who post that they have family members that can not figure out how to change inputs - and this isn't the only forum I have seen those type posts.

On a side note I did get the "c" update (never had "b") and decided to switch back to the HD menus to see how things are working. So far it seems the HD menus are less dependent on loading stuff from the TiVo servers than I remember and no issues with lockups etc yet. I still like the SD menus better so I will likely only run the HD menus for a few days just to see how they are working. The HD menus also seem faster than I remember but it has been awhile so who knows.


----------



## DonaldBurns65144 (Jan 11, 2011)

Have Premiere XL and my software is 14.8U2. Did several forced Tivo connections and no software change. Are there different versions for the Premiere and the XL?


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

DonaldBurns65144 said:


> Have Premiere XL and my software is 14.8U2. Did several forced Tivo connections and no software change. Are there different versions for the Premiere and the XL?


TiVo rolls out updates in stages, probably in case problems show up in the field and certainly to spread out the load on their servers. I'm still on 14.8.U2 also, but I assume that we will get an update soon if it's going smoothly.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

DonaldBurns65144 said:


> Have Premiere XL and my software is 14.8U2. Did several forced Tivo connections and no software change.


You can force connect 1000 times a day and it won't make a bit of difference as to which day it is released. You will get it when they make it available to your box and no sooner. You are just wasting your time.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

KungFuCow said:


> Amazing how the Tivo fanbois come out of the woodwork anytime you say anything about their precious Tivo.


Yes, amazing. Especially with your highly informative, valuable contributions to this thread.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

deaofly said:


> Hey everyone, can anybody confirm that the HD menu lock UPS have stopped? I hate using the sd menu because, well because the HD menu just looks a lot better. Thanks for and help.


Mine locked up last night while trying to access the My Shows list. I got a spinning green circle and no shows in the list.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

SugarBowl said:


> Mine locked up last night while trying to access the My Shows list. I got a spinning green circle and no shows in the list.


ok- are you on the "c" version of the software?


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

jrtroo said:


> ok- are you on the "c" version of the software?


yes


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

crxssi said:


> You can force connect 1000 times a day and it won't make a bit of difference as to which day it is released.


The 1001'th time will enable the second core and the hidden HDUI screens.



crxssi said:


> The problem is short term vs. long term vision. If they continue to piss off existing customers by not ever fulfilling the overt promise of a "Revolutionary DVR" with the implied promise of something fast, stable, and featureful, then the future will be bleak.


I agree with your sentiments 100%. Tivo is losing a lot of good word-of-mouth advertising. I used to be a strong advocate, telling everyone about this 'revolutionary device' that I'd found, ever since my S1 Phillips in 1999. Now I'm the opposite, recommending to people that they keep their cableco/satco DVRs. While some of this is due to the cable card fiasco, as much or more is due to my lack of confidence in the product, and my belief that the device probably never will be completed even though the remaining work is minimal. It's the little things that count. The Death of a Thousand Cuts.

This reminds me much of how the US Automakers earned a reputation of poor quality. Even though they make some damn fine cars now, the stigma persists.


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

Can anyone check to see if the show times in the Tivo menus are still an hour off or not (assuming you had this problem before)?


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

nrc said:


> Yes, amazing. Especially with your highly informative, valuable contributions to this thread.


Join date of 1999. Youve been drinking the Koolaid a long time.

Thanks for the compliment on my contribution. Its nice that long time members like yourself enjoy my posts.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

smbaker said:


> The 1001'th time will enable the second core and the hidden HDUI screens.
> 
> I agree with your sentiments 100%. Tivo is losing a lot of good word-of-mouth advertising. I used to be a strong advocate, telling everyone about this 'revolutionary device' that I'd found, ever since my S1 Phillips in 1999. Now I'm the opposite, recommending to people that they keep their cableco/satco DVRs. While some of this is due to the cable card fiasco, as much or more is due to my lack of confidence in the product, and my belief that the device probably never will be completed even though the remaining work is minimal. It's the little things that count. The Death of a Thousand Cuts.
> 
> This reminds me much of how the US Automakers earned a reputation of poor quality. Even though they make some damn fine cars now, the stigma persists.


Something else I wanted to add here.. and this kind of pertains to what you're saying.

I have never seen more unreliable technology than Cable Cards and Tuning Adapters. I have gone through 3 cable cards on my Moxi. Every time they send down and update, it fries the cable card. Now the tuning adapter on my Tivo has crapped out and Im going to head to a local TWC office at lunch and see if I can pick up a replacement.

It really sucks having to be at the mercy of TWC for all this stuff. I wish their own DVR didnt suck but it does, it has and probably always will.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

KungFuCow said:


> I have never seen more unreliable technology than Cable Cards and Tuning Adapters. I have gone through 3 cable cards on my Moxi. Every time they send down and update, it fries the cable card. Now the tuning adapter on my Tivo has crapped out and Im going to head to a local TWC office at lunch and see if I can pick up a replacement.
> 
> It really sucks having to be at the mercy of TWC for all this stuff. I wish their own DVR didnt suck but it does, it has and probably always will.


Of course the cable companies like making everything about cable cards and tuning adapters difficult, precisely because it makes TiVos seem to be more troublesome than their own DVRs. They don't want us to love our TiVos. They would rather punish TiVo users for refusing to be docile little cash cows.


----------



## miadlor (Sep 4, 2003)

Sorry if I'm wrong......

Amazon video would have to completely download before you could watch.

Once the DL started I was able to start watching.

Did this change with this version or a while back?


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

KungFuCow said:


> Join date of 1999. Youve been drinking the Koolaid a long time.


I pay a subscription and TiVo provides the best service for my needs at reasonable price. The day that's not the case I'll move on to something else.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

L David Matheny said:


> Of course the cable companies like making everything about cable cards and tuning adapters difficult, precisely because it makes TiVos seem to be more troublesome than their own DVRs. They don't want us to love our TiVos. They would rather punish TiVo users for refusing to be docile little cash cows.


I was even told by my cable company that cable cards and their technology suck.

Nice huh, of course they are very happy to offer me their dvr in place, but I refuse. I have been fortunately and never have had any trouble with my cablecard (knocks on wood)


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

LoREvanescence said:


> I was even told by my cable company that cable cards and their technology suck.
> 
> Nice huh, of course they are very happy to offer me their dvr in place, but I refuse. I have been fortunately and never have had any trouble with my cablecard (knocks on wood)


Here, every time there is a problem with their cable card or their tuning adapter they happily offer a free "upgrade" to their DVR.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

You can and should complain to the FCC if the cable company tries to dissuade you from using a TiVo or any other non-cable company device.

http://www.fcc.gov/guides/cablecard-know-your-rights


----------



## Lrscpa (Apr 20, 2003)

Long, long, long ago, TiVo should have gotten out of the hardware business and focused on licensing their software to the cable companies. Period.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Uh, that's strictly your opinion, and I'd wager not a widely held one here. Cable boxes are intentionally crippled, non-expandable, and generally underpowered until recently. What you say is akin to putting lipstick on a pig (see: Comcast's Tivo failure in the NE). Not to mention that it's also akin to sleeping with the devil (actually 3 of them - the cableCo, Motorola, and Cisco/SA).

Business-wise you might have a case, but consumer-wise I think not.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

Lrscpa said:


> Long, long, long ago, TiVo should have gotten out of the hardware business and focused on licensing their software to the cable companies. Period.


This would have led to Tivo software with -

No Amazon
No BestBuy
No Hulu
No Netflix
Probably no MRV from PC sources

The cablecos don't want these features available as they compete with pay-per-view and other pay services. On the other hand, it would have led to Tivo software with onDemand / pay-per-view.

It would have also meant a hodgepodge of Tivos being licensed for some cablecos but not others. At least with cablecards, they're required to provide support, poor as it is.


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

TerpBE said:


> Can anyone check to see if the show times in the Tivo menus are still an hour off or not (assuming you had this problem before)?


Anyone?


----------



## ronaldheft (Aug 18, 2011)

TerpBE said:


> Anyone?


Still off an hour for me.


----------



## jeff92k7 (Jan 18, 2006)

smbaker said:


> <snip>
> On the other hand, it would have led to Tivo software with onDemand / pay-per-view.
> <snip>


I, for one, have never found cable or satelite PPV offerings all that appealing. I think I can count on one hand the number of movies I have ever purchased from provider PPV services. They simply don't have a very big selection.

Whereas, I frequently watch movies and TV shows on Netflix (older library titles), as well as movies and TV shows from Amazon (new and old). Even though Cable co PPV may offer the same recent titles that I occaisionally watch from Amazon, I guarantee you that Amazon's prices are cheaper than what Time Warner offers. Plus, I love the flexibility of browsing and picking a movie online at work, and knowing it will be ready on my Tivo by the time I get home in the evening. I hate searching for stuff using the remote.

Just my $0.02

Jeff


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

ronaldheft said:


> Still off an hour for me.


Ugh...thanks for checking.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

jeff92k7 said:


> I, for one, have never found cable or satelite PPV offerings all that appealing. I think I can count on one hand the number of movies I have ever purchased from provider PPV services. They simply don't have a very big selection.


I agree with you, I can't think of the last time I rented a PPV. Of course, I've been a 10+ year Tivo user, as such have been unable to use PPV during that period, so my use of PPV is highly biased.

I did, however, visit the girlfriend's house recently and was amazed at how handy OnDemand was. It was easy to catch up on missed shows, allowed us to forward through commercials (only had 1 commercial per break anyhow), had a good selection of recent free programming, and was all things considered, pretty darn convenient. I wish Tivo had that capability.


----------



## PedjaR (Jan 4, 2010)

smbaker said:


> This would have led to Tivo software with -
> 
> No Amazon
> No BestBuy
> ...


It would probably also mean 
No 30 second skip
No removing channels from the gude


----------



## ltxi (Feb 14, 2010)

TiVo since 12/2000....original Sony S1 still in daily ops. What's an HDUI?


----------



## wp746911 (Feb 19, 2005)

just got the update:
1)dual core processor works now-no lag
2)HD menus work
3)netflix is awesome now!
4)amazon prime free video streaming works great
Thanks for fixing everything, tivo!


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

wp746911 said:


> just got the update:
> 1)dual core processor works now-no lag
> 2)HD menus work
> 3)netflix is awesome now!
> ...


Almost bit on that one


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

And it's not even April 1.


----------



## macjeepster (Sep 2, 2007)

I've been getting a lot more green circles lately and empty HDUI boxes across the top. I am running version 14.8.U2 . Is that the old stuff? New stuff the Bono-endorsed stuff?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

atmuscarella said:


> ....
> On a side note I did get the "c" update (never had "b") and decided to switch back to the HD menus to see how things are working. So far it seems the HD menus are less dependent on loading stuff from the TiVo servers than I remember and no issues with lockups etc yet. I still like the SD menus better so I will likely only run the HD menus for a few days just to see how they are working. The HD menus also seem faster than I remember but it has been awhile so who knows.


Back at post 20 I wrote the above. Thought I would provide a little update. I have had the "c" update for 6 or 7 days now and been testing the HDUI again for the same period. I have found a significantly improvement in what happens if you loose your Internet connection completely.

Yesterday the telephone wire running over my road to my house was ripped down (I have DSL) and I had no phone or Internet for about 6 hours.

I had expected the Premiere to be very unhappy with the situation, instead when I went in the menus at the top was a notice that the unit did not have a connection to the Internet and that some functions would not work. The menus all worked fine I had no issues accessing my shows, no spinning cycles, no delays at all because the unit was not trying to access the Internet. I still had access to my other TiVos on my network and my computer. When the Phone line was fixed the Premiere noted that Internet access was back and went back to normal.

Thanks,


----------



## DonaldBurns65144 (Jan 11, 2011)

Anyone with the "c" revision have it on a Premiere XL?

Just wondering if there's a different update level for the Premiere vs. the Premiere XL? I'm still chugging away with U2 and HDVI is PITA slow. Praying for the "c' update soon. For now I'm using my Android phone app since it is so much easier that trying to page down a long list to see what's shown up in the suggestions.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

atmuscarella said:


> Back at post 20 I wrote the above. Thought I would provide a little update. I have had the "c" update for 6 or 7 days now and been testing the HDUI again for the same period. I have found a significantly improvement in what happens if you loose your Internet connection completely.
> 
> Yesterday the telephone wire running over my road to my house was ripped down (I have DSL) and I had no phone or Internet for about 6 hours.
> 
> ...


This is how it's worked on my Premieres. I've been fortunate to not have had any issues when there was no internet connection.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

DonaldBurns65144 said:


> Anyone with the "c" revision have it on a Premiere XL?
> 
> Just wondering if there's a different update level for the Premiere vs. the Premiere XL? I'm still chugging away with U2 and HDVI is PITA slow. Praying for the "c' update soon. For now I'm using my Android phone app since it is so much easier that trying to page down a long list to see what's shown up in the suggestions.


What is the Android phone application that works with the Premiere?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

miadlor said:


> Sorry if I'm wrong......
> 
> Amazon video would have to completely download before you could watch.
> 
> ...


A long, long time ago.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> What is the Android phone application that works with the Premiere?


http://www.engadget.com/2011/08/17/android-gets-a-tivo-premiere-remote-app-with-tivo-commander/


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

jeff92k7 said:


> Plus, I love the flexibility of browsing and picking a movie online at work, and knowing it will be ready on my Tivo by the time I get home in the evening.


But to my great annoyance, you can't get schedule HD versions of movies to download via the amazon web site, only via the tivo itself (unless they changed something since the last time I tried).


----------



## yoheidiho (Mar 31, 2011)

aaronwt said:


> What is the Android phone application that works with the Premiere?


Tivo Commander http://www.appbrain.com/app/tivo-commander/com.arantius.tivocommander


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

I last checked a few days ago, but I checked again last night (very early this AM, really), and 14.8c has landed on my XL.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

I am still on 14.8.U2-01-3-746. Must be a slooooooooooooow rollout.


----------



## tunarollz (Jun 2, 2011)

My premiere picked it up today with a manual call in


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

crxssi said:


> I am still on 14.8.U2-01-3-746. Must be a slooooooooooooow rollout.


I'm pretty sure the switch has been flipped for most users now.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

rainwater said:


> I'm pretty sure the switch has been flipped for most users now.


It must really hate me. Still 14.8.u2...
Not that having an update will necessarily matter... lately, it is something to be avoided.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

crxssi said:


> It must really hate me. Still 14.8.u2...
> Not that having an update will necessarily matter... lately, it is something to be avoided.


I believe they enabled the update late Friday so it's possible your box hasn't installed it yet but able to download it.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

I walked past one of my machines this morning early and I noticed "activity"! I just checked and one of mine is at 14.8c with the last connect at 6:36 AM. That's about the time I noticed the activity. The second that's been in use most of the day though still isn't updated.


----------



## seattlewendell (Jan 11, 2006)

Can anyone let us know what is in the new update?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

seattlewendell said:


> Can anyone let us know what is in the new update?


Since its still labelled 14.8, then it is just a bug fix release. So I wouldn't expect anything new. It just contains bug fixes and since TiVo doesn't generally publicize changes, we don't really know which those are.


----------



## GordonB (Jul 16, 2003)

Just a perspective from a new Premiere user. When my series 2 DirectTivo died, I decided to get off satellite and update my existing Fios setup to include TV.

I got two Premieres from Weakknees, one XL and one standard. They arrived about two weeks ago and my Fios TV was activated last week. They both are running 14.8c out of the box, or at least upgraded themselves on initial setup. 

So far so, so good. I haven't had any real problems. I run HD menus on one TV, and SD menus on the other (a SD CRT TV). The HD menu works great and response is quick, if not instantaneous. Certainly as fast as I have seen any Tivo menus perform. The only glitch I have seen is that sometimes the screen will go black with audio still on. Not sure of the problem, but I think it has to do with Tivo confusion over the proper resolution. I have gone through the setup steps to tell the XL what resolutions are available. Its an older RPTV that goes up 1080i. Switching to Live TV, then selecting an SD channel always fixes the problem. This only happens occasionally. Normally, the Tivo is good about recognizing its on an HD or SD channel and switching to the proper resolution.

Just my experience so far...


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

crxssi said:


> I am still on 14.8.U2-01-3-746. Must be a slooooooooooooow rollout.


I agree, but I'm happy since I picked up 14.8c today, so I've put back my cranky 2TB drive to see if the new OS resolves the weird issues it was having previously (that it never had before 14.8U2)


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

dianebrat said:


> I agree, but I'm happy since I picked up 14.8c today, so I've put back my cranky 2TB drive to see if the new OS resolves the weird issues it was having previously (that it never had before 14.8U2)


What is the model of your "cranky 2TB drive" ?

Is it safer to just use a 1TB HDD? Is the success rate better with a 1TB upgrade? Is there a database of upgrade drive experiences?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

crxssi said:


> I am still on 14.8.U2-01-3-746. Must be a slooooooooooooow rollout.


After a month of no problem, last night I had the "stops responding to remote commands" bug again for 60 seconds. Anyway...

I checked just now and my status was "pending restart" so it must have picked up 14.8.c sometime today.  I manually restarted. 6:15

Looks like some things never change. After waiting 10 minutes and seeing the "Almost there... Just a few minutes more" flash up over and over, I unplugged the USB slide remote dongle so it would continue the boot process, got the TiVo animation just 10 seconds later, and plugged it back in.

14.8c-01-3-746.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

CoxInPHX said:


> What is the model of your "cranky 2TB drive" ?
> 
> Is it safer to just use a 1TB HDD? Is the success rate better with a 1TB upgrade? Is there a database of upgrade drive experiences?


WDC Green 2TB, absolutely no reason it shouldn't work, it's on the approved drives list. It ran like a champ for almost 6 months, then after 14.8U2 random lockups and reboots, at times daily. For testing I used a Seagate 1.5TB LP that ran great but wasn't large enough for me. I tried to get a 2TB Seagate LP in for a while but could never get that one to boot properly..

And why not be safer with a 1TB? because it's a Premiere XL, it came with a 1TB.

I am convinced there was a small bug in 14.8U2 that just caused some random combination of items for some users, I'm hoping 14.8c resolves it, I'll know in a few weeks.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

Can anyone check to see if streaming has been re-enabled?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Philmatic said:


> Can anyone check to see if streaming has been re-enabled?


My Premieres have had this release for over 3.5 weeks now. I last checked this past weekend for streaming and it was still not enabled.

I had been using streaming daily and they snatched it away. Hopefully it returns soon.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Got home, turned on TV, it was playing live video, pressed the left arrow and immediately got the TiVo intro animation again. Guess that is yet another thing NOT fixed by this "update".


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

crxssi said:


> Got home, turned on TV, it was playing live video, pressed the left arrow and immediately got the TiVo intro animation again. Guess that is yet another thing NOT fixed by this "update".


Another issue that I wonder why it affects some but not others. I've yet to see that happen with any of my Premieres.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> Another issue that I wonder why it affects some but not others. I've yet to see that happen with any of my Premieres.


 As I mentioned before, it's another SDUI only bug. (I know, I know, you don't use SDUI on any of your TiVos which is exactly why I mention this).


----------



## Morgan 7111 (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a series 3 HD above my 6 month old Premiere. This morning I lost the Quick Hide Code (QHC) on the Premiere, but not on the old tivo. Also, the remote address on the Premiere had changed back to 1, so the old remote controlled both tivos. I fixed that, but I can't get the QHC to work on the Premiere. Noticed that I have 14.8c on the Premiere. I have tried the QHC in SDUI (which used to be the only way) and HDUI. Also on recordings and live TV. (I can't find the "More About" banner anymore.) Could this be caused by 14.8c? Can anyone help me get the QHC to work? I love that feature and would hate to start college football season without it. Thanks.


----------



## MC Hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

Kickstart 57 was broken with this update as well. Error 126 and S03 users are hosed.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Morgan 7111 said:


> I have a series 3 HD above my 6 month old Premiere. This morning I lost the Quick Hide Code (QHC) on the Premiere, but not on the old tivo. Also, the remote address on the Premiere had changed back to 1, so the old remote controlled both tivos. I fixed that, but I can't get the QHC to work on the Premiere. Noticed that I have 14.8c on the Premiere. I have tried the QHC in SDUI (which used to be the only way) and HDUI. Also on recordings and live TV. (I can't find the "More About" banner anymore.) Could this be caused by 14.8c? Can anyone help me get the QHC to work? I love that feature and would hate to start college football season without it. Thanks.


Couple of threads on that already. See one of them:
Banner ads gone? Unintended negative consequences


----------



## Morgan 7111 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank you, Moyekj. I will try the actions suggested on the other thread.


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> Another issue that I wonder why it affects some but not others. I've yet to see that happen with any of my Premieres.


Good question, could it be the drive?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Dr_Diablo said:


> Good question, could it be the drive?


Doubtful. I traced it to the Tuning Adapter.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

crxssi said:


> Doubtful. I traced it to the Tuning Adapter.


I'm glad I don't have to deal with those on FiOS.


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

crxssi said:


> Doubtful. I traced it to the Tuning Adapter.


The update hit my box Tuesday... The remote refained to not working until last nite.. the it's bsck to the ole same o same same

An since the update my Permo lockes up when attemptin to do a season pass delete

Can't figre out how the devs drop patches only you have a bunch more crop up

I don't get how they/Tivo expects you to pay for the service when it works bout bout half the time


----------



## weinberk (Jun 12, 2001)

I >>may<< have actually found a new feature. With MRV, I'm now able to delete a recording on one premier from the other. THis would be great if transfers still worked for me - transfer a show from one and then delete from the original source.

I never noticed this before 14.8c


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Dr_Diablo said:


> The update hit my box Tuesday... The remote refained to not working until last nite.. the it's bsck to the ole same o same same An since the update my Permo lockes up when attemptin to do a season pass delete Can't figre out how the devs drop patches only you have a bunch more crop up
> 
> I don't get how they/Tivo expects you to pay for the service when it works bout bout half the time


I imagine the TiVo development "department" as a room with one or two part-time, un-impressive "dev's" in it. Nothing significant has come from TiVo in over a year and a half except the ipad app, which managed to piss off the 50% of users who have Android devices. And that was probably sub-contracted out.

I mean, I STILL get to "enjoy" the SDUI "this group is empty" bug now for three or four years, since they managed to port that from the HD to the Premiere successfully. <grrrr>


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

weinberk said:


> I >>may<< have actually found a new feature. With MRV, I'm now able to delete a recording on one premier from the other. THis would be great if transfers still worked for me - transfer a show from one and then delete from the original source.
> 
> I never noticed this before 14.8c


This was introduced actually a while ago.


----------



## MC Hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

Dr_Diablo said:


> I don't get how they/Tivo expects you to pay for the service when it works bout bout half the time





tivo.com/policies said:


> 19. Warranty Disclaimer. YOU UNDERSTAND AND AGREE THAT THE TIVO SERVICE IS PROVIDED ON AN "AS IS" AND "AS AVAILABLE" BASIS. TIVO MAKES NO WARRANTY THAT THE TIVO SERVICE WILL MEET YOUR REQUIREMENTS, ALLOW YOU TO RECORD, VIEW OR TRANSFER ANY PARTICULAR PROGRAMMING, OR THAT USE OF THE TIVO SERVICE WILL BE UNINTERRUPTED, TIMELY, SECURE, OR ERROR-FREE; NOR DOES TIVO MAKE ANY WARRANTY AS TO THE ACCURACY OR RELIABILITY OF ANY INFORMATION OBTAINED THROUGH THE TIVO SERVICE (INCLUDING THIRD PARTY CONTENT), THAT ANY DEFECTS IN THE TIVO SERVICE WILL BE CORRECTED OR THAT THE TIVO DVR OR TIVO SERVICE WILL BE COMPATIBLE WITH ANY OTHER SPECIFIC HARDWARE OR SERVICE. FURTHER, TIVO DOES NOT WARRANT THAT THE TIVO SERVICE OR THE TIVO SERVERS THAT PROVIDE YOU WITH DATA AND CONTENT ARE FREE OF VIRUSES OR OTHER HARMFUL COMPONENTS. YOU (AND NOT TIVO) ASSUME THE ENTIRE COST OF ALL NECESSARY MAINTENANCE, REPAIR OR CORRECTION.


:up:


----------



## TVCricket (Mar 7, 2010)

Accidentally hit the Fast Forward button while watching Netflix. We FINALLY have Rewind and Fast Forward. Not sure if this has already been discussed, but this is the first time I've noticed it.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

TVCricket said:


> Accidentally hit the Fast Forward button while watching Netflix. We FINALLY have Rewind and Fast Forward. Not sure if this has already been discussed, but this is the first time I've noticed it.


 Cancelled my streaming Netflix subscription last month due to price hike, so can't test. We always had FF/REW with Netflix via TiVo, but it showed thumbnails when using them, and would require stream re-buffer when resuming play. Are you saying the behavior now is more like regular FF/REW behavior without the thumbnails?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I will have to test it, since I always found the same as moyekj. I hate watching shows on Netflix where I might want to FF through sections since it isn't as fluid as a local recording which is why I was surprised when TiVo streaming was as fluid as local recordings. I find Media Center streaming to the 360 is between Netflix and TiVo.


----------



## TVCricket (Mar 7, 2010)

moyekj said:


> Cancelled my streaming Netflix subscription last month due to price hike, so can't test. We always had FF/REW with Netflix via TiVo, but it showed thumbnails when using them, and would require stream re-buffer when resuming play. Are you saying the behavior now is more like regular FF/REW behavior without the thumbnails?


All the shows or movies that I tried to rewind or FF, never did anything. It was only recently that any content did this on my Premiere.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

was this new release just forced out to everyone?

I'm stuck in "almost there..." but haven't had any problems so thought it might be installing an update.
I'd hate to think my hd is going after only a year

ahhh yay, it just came on. I unpluged the usb dongle for the slide remote. thank you Crxssi!
I do have 14.8c, no telling when it installed


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

TVCricket said:


> All the shows or movies that I tried to rewind or FF, never did anything. It was only recently that any content did this on my Premiere.


I was always able to FF and RW with Netflix, but it showed still images, not moving video. Dropping Netflix streaming in a few days due to the insane (over 60% for me) price hikes over this year.


----------



## seattlewendell (Jan 11, 2006)

TVCricket said:


> All the shows or movies that I tried to rewind or FF, never did anything. It was only recently that any content did this on my Premiere.


Hmm. Then your Premiere is broken. FFD and RWD in Netflix has been there since day one.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

crxssi said:


> I was always able to FF and RW with Netflix, but it showed still images, not moving video. ...........


This is standard for the Netflix application with other devices. This has been the case with my TiVos for a long time.


----------



## jtreid (Jan 12, 2006)

> Got home, turned on TV, it was playing live video, pressed the left arrow and immediately got the TiVo intro animation again. Guess that is yet another thing NOT fixed by this "update".





aaronwt said:


> Another issue that I wonder why it affects some but not others. I've yet to see that happen with any of my Premieres.


Happens on mine. Seemed to have started with 14.8U2 and then went away. I got 14.8c last week and I've seen it twice already. I noticed that the wife was watching live TV when I went in; I hit the Menu button and got the THX annoyance. I don't know what triggers it.


----------



## jtreid (Jan 12, 2006)

crxssi said:


> Doubtful. I traced it to the Tuning Adapter.


I don't have a Tuning Adapter and mine is a virgin XL with original drive.


----------

